# Review: Emotiva DMC-1 and MPS-1



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I recently upgraded my equipment from a Yamaha RX-V1400 and Outlaw Audio 7100 to the Emotiva DMC-1 and MPS-1. Here are my impressions.

The short story is that I am extremely impressed with the audio quality of the DMC-1 and MPS-1. I was not expecting such a noticeable improvement in sound, considering this was an electronics upgrade and not a speaker upgrade. But now I do know what people are saying when they talk about how good things can sound with better electronics.

Here's some detail. I think the dynamic range is better. Can't really say for sure, but it feels like it when I listen to music and movies that I am familiar with. The audio is clearly more defined though. The beginning and ending of sounds are sharper, less blurred with the stuff before or after. I'm guessing this is what people mean when they talk about better DACs. I also think everything is much clearer. Perhaps there is less distortion from either the DMC-1 or the MPS-1. And I am hearing sound from all channels which I was not hearing before. Maybe the MPS-1 can also handle lower impedance than the Outlaw Audio 7100, or the frequency response of the DMC-1 is better than that of the RX-V1400.

My test disc is Moulin Rouge because it has incredible dynamics and audio content. Two people will be singing at the same time, and there is so much audio going on with the music and singing that things can very easily become hard to distinguish and blur together. Moulin Rouge sounded significantly better with the DMC-1 and MPS-1. Vocals were clearer, audio was sharp and well defined, and I was hearing surround and background audio that I hadn't heard before.

I am also hearing improvements in redbook audio, which I am streaming from iTunes via AirPort Express over digital optical. Same deal as above with Moulin Rouge.

I was expecting these sorts of improvements from new speakers, not from new electronics. Makes me even more anxious to try and save up for the Reference 4 whenever it is available.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Josuah, 
Reading your impressions of the DMC-1, MPS-1 combo makes me think to myself, YES, this what audio is all about. 

It is about discovering in our new equipment those nuances, & details that had been lost in our previous equipment. 

Better quality DAC's, higher quality sound, etc, etc. I happen to own the the LMC-1 and LPA-1, and I too noticed a difference in most everything I listened to. Not overtly huges differences, but differences that for me were enough to justify spending a few more dollars on separates. 

The MPS-1 is a nice amplifier. Not to mention is matches the looks of the DMC-1. Not sure if Emotiva will continue this styling doing forward, but it is attractive. 

I'm on the fence about upgrading to the MPS-1 from the LPA-1. My thinking is that i could buy another LPA-1 and bi-amp my front three speakers, which does provide an audible difference in sound quality. YMMV.


----------

